# Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?



## Wurstbrot (10. April 2001)

*Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

*Im Forum:*

Ich eröffne innerhalb einer halben Stunde mindestens fünf Threads zum gleichen Spiel

Ich eröffne einen Thread mit einer Frage zu Black&White, die schon hundertmal in anderen Threads beantwortet wurde

Ich schreibe einen Thread und bringe ihn wochenlang immer wieder nach ganz oben, indem ich irgendeinen Scheiß reinschreibe

Ich tue so, als wäre ich ein Rechter, um Aufsehen zu erregen

Ich eröffne den 100. Thread zu einem ausgelutschen Thema, z.B. "Quake3 vs. UT" oder "Spiele in DVD-Boxen"

Ich eröffne einen Thread "Sind xxxx Punkte beim 3dMark in Ordnung?", am besten, ohne das System oder die 3dMark-Version anzugeben

Ich mache Werbung für meinen Clan, und zwar immer wieder und wieder, egal, wie oft das schon gelöscht wurde

Ich vergleiche zwei völlig verschiedene Spiele miteinander und gehe auf keinerlei Argumente ein, warum das nicht geht

Sobald jemand eine andere Meinung hat als ich, schwalle ich ihn mit Beleidigungen zu, daß es nur so kracht

Mir fällt überhaupt nicht ein, erstmal das Forum zu lesen, sondern ich stelle eine Frage rein, die bereits mehrfach beantwortet wurde

Ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles groß und mit ordentlich Satz- und Sonderzeichen, z.B. so ">>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>WER HAT B&W??????????<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles in das Forum, das ich zufällig gerade offen habe, egal wie falsch es auch sein mag

Ich starte eine Umfrage: "Was habt ihr für Rechner/CPU/Grafikkarte" usw.

Ich veröffentliche Links auf Warez- und Crackz-Seiten und beschwere mich, wenn das gelöscht wird

Ich schreibe meinen Thread in alle Foren, schließlich soll jeder mitbekommen, was ich zu sagen habe

Ich habe es nicht nötig, auf die Argumentation der anderen einzugehen, schließlich habe ich immer recht




*Im Chat:*

Ich gehe in den Chat und stelle als erstes die Frage: "Wer hat B&W?"

Ich bin zu faul, in die Chat-Hilfe zu schauen und nerve die anderen mit Fragen wie: "Wie geht dieser Smiley?"

Nachdem ich doch endlich in die Chat-Hilfe geschaut habe, probiere ich jeden einzelnen Smiley aus, am besten gleich mehrfach

Ich schreibe im Chat grundsätzlich alles groß, fett und invertiert, ich will ja schließlich ordentlich auffallen

Auf Hinweise der Ops, das doch bitte zu lassen, reagiere ich mit  oder 

Als ich nach dem 100. Smiley endlich rausgeschmissen werde, komme ich unverzüglich zurück und mache genauso weiter

Auf den nächsten Kick reagiere ich etwas gereizt und spamme den Chat mit irgendeinem Müll zu

Ich nerve die anderen mit Privatchats, obwohl sie es gar nicht wollen

Ich mache ständig Werbung im Chat für meinen Clan oder meine Website

Ich mache mich mit dem Einfühlungsvermögen eines Backsteins an die User ran, die sich als weiblich zu erkennen geben

Ich will auch ein @, warum hat dieses arrogante Arschloch da eins und ich nicht? ICH WILL AUCH KICKEN!


----------



## jensibaer (10. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

...
Ich antworte auf einen solchen Thread *fg*

Nein, mal im Ernst... Wurstbrot hats mal wieder auf den Punkt gebracht. Respekt


----------



## Joker (10. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- Im Forum:
- 
- Ich eröffne innerhalb einer halben Stunde mindestens fünf Threads zum gleichen Spiel
- 
- Ich eröffne einen Thread mit einer Frage zu Black&White, die schon hundertmal in anderen Threads beantwortet wurde
- 
- Ich schreibe einen Thread und bringe ihn wochenlang immer wieder nach ganz oben, indem ich irgendeinen Scheiß reinschreibe
- 
- Ich tue so, als wäre ich ein Rechter, um Aufsehen zu erregen
- 
- Ich eröffne den 100. Thread zu einem ausgelutschen Thema, z.B. "Quake3 vs. UT" oder "Spiele in DVD-Boxen"
- 
- Ich eröffne einen Thread "Sind xxxx Punkte beim 3dMark in Ordnung?", am besten, ohne das System oder die 3dMark-Version anzugeben
- 
- Ich mache Werbung für meinen Clan, und zwar immer wieder und wieder, egal, wie oft das schon gelöscht wurde
- 
- Ich vergleiche zwei völlig verschiedene Spiele miteinander und gehe auf keinerlei Argumente ein, warum das nicht geht
- 
- Sobald jemand eine andere Meinung hat als ich, schwalle ich ihn mit Beleidigungen zu, daß es nur so kracht
- 
- Mir fällt überhaupt nicht ein, erstmal das Forum zu lesen, sondern ich stelle eine Frage rein, die bereits mehrfach beantwortet wurde
- 
- Ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles groß und mit ordentlich Satz- und Sonderzeichen, z.B. so ">>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>WER HAT B&W??????????<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
- 
- Ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles in das Forum, das ich zufällig gerade offen habe, egal wie falsch es auch sein mag
- 
- Ich starte eine Umfrage: "Was habt ihr für Rechner/CPU/Grafikkarte" usw.
- 
- Ich veröffentliche Links auf Warez- und Crackz-Seiten und beschwere mich, wenn das gelöscht wird
- 
- Ich schreibe meinen Thread in alle Foren, schließlich soll jeder mitbekommen, was ich zu sagen habe
- 
- Ich habe es nicht nötig, auf die Argumentation der anderen einzugehen, schließlich habe ich immer recht
- 
- 
- 
- 
- Im Chat:
- 
- Ich gehe in den Chat und stelle als erstes die Frage: "Wer hat B&W?"
- 
- Ich bin zu faul, in die Chat-Hilfe zu schauen und nerve die anderen mit Fragen wie: "Wie geht dieser Smiley?"
- 
- Nachdem ich doch endlich in die Chat-Hilfe geschaut habe, probiere ich jeden einzelnen Smiley aus, am besten gleich mehrfach
- 
- Ich schreibe im Chat grundsätzlich alles groß, fett und invertiert, ich will ja schließlich ordentlich auffallen
- 
- Auf Hinweise der Ops, das doch bitte zu lassen, reagiere ich mit  oder 
- 
- Als ich nach dem 100. Smiley endlich rausgeschmissen werde, komme ich unverzüglich zurück und mache genauso weiter
- 
- Auf den nächsten Kick reagiere ich etwas gereizt und spamme den Chat mit irgendeinem Müll zu
- 
- Ich nerve die anderen mit Privatchats, obwohl sie es gar nicht wollen
- 
- Ich mache ständig Werbung im Chat für meinen Clan oder meine Website
- 
- Ich mache mich mit dem Einfühlungsvermögen eines Backsteins an die User ran, die sich als weiblich zu erkennen geben
- 
- Ich will auch ein @, warum hat dieses arrogante Arschloch da eins und ich nicht? ICH WILL AUCH KICKEN! _


hört sich ein bissel nach DFens' Gebote an *gg*

Aber trotzdem sau gut
Wie immer ein Nachtrag:
Wenn du auf die Argumente der anderen nicht eingehen willst, ziehe über ihre Rechtschreibfehler her.


----------



## big_PET (10. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

IcH bin anderer Meinung als wUrstbrot.... ... ...


----------



## Jorge (10. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- Im Forum:
- 
- Ich eröffne innerhalb einer halben Stunde mindestens fünf Threads zum gleichen Spiel
- 
- Ich eröffne einen Thread mit einer Frage zu Black&White, die schon hundertmal in anderen Threads beantwortet wurde
- 
- Ich schreibe einen Thread und bringe ihn wochenlang immer wieder nach ganz oben, indem ich irgendeinen Scheiß reinschreibe
- 
- Ich tue so, als wäre ich ein Rechter, um Aufsehen zu erregen
- 
- Ich eröffne den 100. Thread zu einem ausgelutschen Thema, z.B. "Quake3 vs. UT" oder "Spiele in DVD-Boxen"
- 
- Ich eröffne einen Thread "Sind xxxx Punkte beim 3dMark in Ordnung?", am besten, ohne das System oder die 3dMark-Version anzugeben
- 
- Ich mache Werbung für meinen Clan, und zwar immer wieder und wieder, egal, wie oft das schon gelöscht wurde
- 
- Ich vergleiche zwei völlig verschiedene Spiele miteinander und gehe auf keinerlei Argumente ein, warum das nicht geht
- 
- Sobald jemand eine andere Meinung hat als ich, schwalle ich ihn mit Beleidigungen zu, daß es nur so kracht
- 
- Mir fällt überhaupt nicht ein, erstmal das Forum zu lesen, sondern ich stelle eine Frage rein, die bereits mehrfach beantwortet wurde
- 
- Ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles groß und mit ordentlich Satz- und Sonderzeichen, z.B. so ">>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>WER HAT B&W??????????<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
- 
- Ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles in das Forum, das ich zufällig gerade offen habe, egal wie falsch es auch sein mag
- 
- Ich starte eine Umfrage: "Was habt ihr für Rechner/CPU/Grafikkarte" usw.
- 
- Ich veröffentliche Links auf Warez- und Crackz-Seiten und beschwere mich, wenn das gelöscht wird
- 
- Ich schreibe meinen Thread in alle Foren, schließlich soll jeder mitbekommen, was ich zu sagen habe
- 
- Ich habe es nicht nötig, auf die Argumentation der anderen einzugehen, schließlich habe ich immer recht
_ 
-Ich frage jedem Tag im Community-Forum nach, warum ich immer noch nicht befördert worden bin.
- 
-Ich mache meine Signatur grundsätzlich 3mal so groß wie den eigentlichen Text.
-
_
- Im Chat:
- 
- Ich gehe in den Chat und stelle als erstes die Frage: "Wer hat B&W?"
- 
- Ich bin zu faul, in die Chat-Hilfe zu schauen und nerve die anderen mit Fragen wie: "Wie geht dieser Smiley?"
- 
- Nachdem ich doch endlich in die Chat-Hilfe geschaut habe, probiere ich jeden einzelnen Smiley aus, am besten gleich mehrfach
- 
- Ich schreibe im Chat grundsätzlich alles groß, fett und invertiert, ich will ja schließlich ordentlich auffallen
- 
- Auf Hinweise der Ops, das doch bitte zu lassen, reagiere ich mit  oder 
- 
- Als ich nach dem 100. Smiley endlich rausgeschmissen werde, komme ich unverzüglich zurück und mache genauso weiter
- 
- Auf den nächsten Kick reagiere ich etwas gereizt und spamme den Chat mit irgendeinem Müll zu
- 
- Ich nerve die anderen mit Privatchats, obwohl sie es gar nicht wollen
- 
- Ich mache ständig Werbung im Chat für meinen Clan oder meine Website
- 
- Ich mache mich mit dem Einfühlungsvermögen eines Backsteins an die User ran, die sich als weiblich zu erkennen geben
- 
- Ich will auch ein @, warum hat dieses arrogante Arschloch da eins und ich nicht? ICH WILL AUCH KICKEN! _

Nachtrag:
-Ich mache für jedes meiner Postings im Forum ausführlich und ausgiebig Werbung im chat.....es darf keinen geben, der sich meinen großartigen Gedanken entziehen darf.

*Rofl*
MFG
Jorge


----------



## big_PET (10. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- IcH bin anderer Meinung als wUrstbrot.... ... ...
- 
-  _
wir behaubten alle haben keine ahnung vom gamen.........................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## big_PET (10. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

schon vor 10 jahren waren die richtigen zocker besser als ihr alle....


----------



## big_PET (10. April 2001)

*Kopierschutz für CDs -nt-*


----------



## Charly23 (10. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- Im Forum:
- 
- Ich eröffne innerhalb einer halben Stunde mindestens fünf Threads zum gleichen Spiel
- 
- Ich eröffne einen Thread mit einer Frage zu Black&White, die schon hundertmal in anderen Threads beantwortet wurde
- 
- Ich schreibe einen Thread und bringe ihn wochenlang immer wieder nach ganz oben, indem ich irgendeinen Scheiß reinschreibe
- 
- Ich tue so, als wäre ich ein Rechter, um Aufsehen zu erregen
- 
- Ich eröffne den 100. Thread zu einem ausgelutschen Thema, z.B. "Quake3 vs. UT" oder "Spiele in DVD-Boxen"
- 
- Ich eröffne einen Thread "Sind xxxx Punkte beim 3dMark in Ordnung?", am besten, ohne das System oder die 3dMark-Version anzugeben
- 
- Ich mache Werbung für meinen Clan, und zwar immer wieder und wieder, egal, wie oft das schon gelöscht wurde
- 
- Ich vergleiche zwei völlig verschiedene Spiele miteinander und gehe auf keinerlei Argumente ein, warum das nicht geht
- 
- Sobald jemand eine andere Meinung hat als ich, schwalle ich ihn mit Beleidigungen zu, daß es nur so kracht
- 
- Mir fällt überhaupt nicht ein, erstmal das Forum zu lesen, sondern ich stelle eine Frage rein, die bereits mehrfach beantwortet wurde
- 
- Ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles groß und mit ordentlich Satz- und Sonderzeichen, z.B. so ">>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>WER HAT B&W??????????<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
- 
- Ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles in das Forum, das ich zufällig gerade offen habe, egal wie falsch es auch sein mag
- 
- Ich starte eine Umfrage: "Was habt ihr für Rechner/CPU/Grafikkarte" usw.
- 
- Ich veröffentliche Links auf Warez- und Crackz-Seiten und beschwere mich, wenn das gelöscht wird
- 
- Ich schreibe meinen Thread in alle Foren, schließlich soll jeder mitbekommen, was ich zu sagen habe
- 
- Ich habe es nicht nötig, auf die Argumentation der anderen einzugehen, schließlich habe ich immer recht
- 
- 
- 
- 
- Im Chat:
- 
- Ich gehe in den Chat und stelle als erstes die Frage: "Wer hat B&W?"
- 
- Ich bin zu faul, in die Chat-Hilfe zu schauen und nerve die anderen mit Fragen wie: "Wie geht dieser Smiley?"
- 
- Nachdem ich doch endlich in die Chat-Hilfe geschaut habe, probiere ich jeden einzelnen Smiley aus, am besten gleich mehrfach
- 
- Ich schreibe im Chat grundsätzlich alles groß, fett und invertiert, ich will ja schließlich ordentlich auffallen
- 
- Auf Hinweise der Ops, das doch bitte zu lassen, reagiere ich mit  oder 
- 
- Als ich nach dem 100. Smiley endlich rausgeschmissen werde, komme ich unverzüglich zurück und mache genauso weiter
- 
- Auf den nächsten Kick reagiere ich etwas gereizt und spamme den Chat mit irgendeinem Müll zu
- 
- Ich nerve die anderen mit Privatchats, obwohl sie es gar nicht wollen
- 
- Ich mache ständig Werbung im Chat für meinen Clan oder meine Website
- 
- Ich mache mich mit dem Einfühlungsvermögen eines Backsteins an die User ran, die sich als weiblich zu erkennen geben
- 
- Ich will auch ein @, warum hat dieses arrogante Arschloch da eins und ich nicht? ICH WILL AUCH KICKEN! _

Nachtrag 2:
"Ich beehre die community grundsätzlich dann und nur dann wenn ich im richtigen Leben von meinen Mitmenschen zum Teufel gewünscht werde!"

Charly23


----------



## Fetteratte (10. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- 
- Nachtrag 2:
- "Ich beehre die community grundsätzlich dann und nur dann wenn ich im richtigen Leben von meinen Mitmenschen zum Teufel gewünscht werde!"
- 
- Charly23
- 
-  _

Ehrlich? Dann wirst du aber ziemlich oft zum Teufel gewünscht! 

cu,
Fetteratte


----------



## Wurstbrot (11. April 2001)

**grübel**

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, was du von mir willst, aber quatsch dich ruhig aus... *g*


----------



## Sanny (11. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

*wechlach" mönsch Wurstbrot, du schaffst es doch tatsächlich, mich um diese Uhrzeit zu schallendem Gelächter zu animieren.  *Ordenüberreich*  . Der Thread ist spitze ... wenn auch leider nur allzu war.


----------



## DukeNukem2000 (11. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

- Ich gehe in den Chat und stelle als erstes die Frage: "Wer hat B&W?"

*unterschreib*
demnach sind in den letzten Tagen einige schlecht aufgefallen


----------



## big_PET (11. April 2001)

*AW: *grübel**

_- Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, was du von mir willst, aber quatsch dich ruhig aus... *g*
_


Also ich habe wirklich auch keine Ahnung was ich von wollen sollte, wie kommst du darauf das ich etwas von dir wollen sollte, bin ich jetzt schlecht aufgefallen? oh gott oh gott , da kann ich die Beförderung wohl in den Kamin streichen und mit der Gehaltserhöhung wird wohl auch nichts.

Wenn du dir meine Antworten ansiehst, könnte man mit solchen Sachen und Aussagen und Meinungen schon schlecht auffallen nicht wahr? Ich hoffe ich konnte dich etwas aufklären und du bist jetzt nicht mehr am grübeln.

In dem Sinn möchte ich mich auch tausenmal entschuldigen das i8ch deinen schönen Thread mit meinen Antworten verschandelt habe, ich werde das nie mehr tun, versprochen!


----------



## Illuminati (11. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

Noch was wichtiges:
-Ich lösche nichts im vorhergehenden Posting, sondern schreib meine 'Einsatzantwort' einfach drunter.

- Ich brauch mir keine Mühe zu machen bei einem langen Topic mit einer Meinung dies auch zu verstehen, es reicht wenn ich ein einfaches: Falsch (nt) setze...


----------



## big_PET (11. April 2001)

*aber einen hab ich noch....*

man outet sich als Hacker


----------



## mithrandir (11. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- Im Forum:
- Ich schreibe einen Thread und bringe ihn wochenlang immer wieder nach ganz oben, indem ich irgendeinen Scheiß reinschreibe_

Hehe, das mach ich nicht wochenlang, sondern monate- und jahrelang


----------



## Junktyz (11. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- - Im Forum:
- - Ich schreibe einen Thread und bringe ihn wochenlang immer wieder nach ganz oben, indem ich irgendeinen Scheiß reinschreibe
- 
- Hehe, das mach ich nicht wochenlang, sondern monate- und jahrelang  _

dann wollen wir ihn wieder mal nach oben bringen


----------



## Dargel (11. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

@ Redis:

Kann man es nicht so machen, daß dieser Thread immer oben ist und nicht mehr beantwortet werden kann. 
Auch Mithandirs Thread über das Befördern sollte man besonders kennzeichnen, so daß er besser auffällt?


----------



## Bond007 (11. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- @ Redis:
- 
- Kann man es nicht so machen, daß dieser Thread immer oben ist und nicht mehr beantwortet werden kann. 
- Auch Mithandirs Thread über das Befördern sollte man besonders kennzeichnen, so daß er besser auffällt?
- 
-  _

Glaube mir. Wenn jemand ganz begierig ist zu wissen wie man befördert wird, dann schaut er nichtmal auf das erste Topic. Selbst wenn auf der ersten Seite gleich 5 Topics zu einem Thema sind wird es übersehen. Ich befürchte, dass auch eine besondere Kennzeichnung nix bringen würde.


----------



## mNEOw (11. April 2001)

*Meine Meinung*

Jetzt hats endlich mal einer gesagt!!!! wir sind alle solz auf dich wurst *tränevergieß* nein ohne scheiss jetzt.. wurdfe endlich mal zeit... vielleicht komm ich dann auch öfter wieder in die community

Ergeben dein,
mNEOw


----------



## thaomir (12. April 2001)

*-Ihr nehmt das hier alles so ernst, daß ich an eurem Verstand zweifeln muß.*

-Das Leben ist hart, das Forum ist härter.


----------



## mithrandir (12. April 2001)

*AW: -Ihr nehmt das hier alles so ernst, daß ich an eurem Verstand zweifeln muß.*

_- 
- -Das Leben ist hart, das Forum ist härter. _

Jo manche User hier kann man nicht ernst nehmen.....


----------



## ZAM (12. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- - @ Redis:
- - 
- - Kann man es nicht so machen, daß dieser Thread immer oben ist und nicht mehr beantwortet werden kann. 
- - Auch Mithandirs Thread über das Befördern sollte man besonders kennzeichnen, so daß er besser auffällt?
- - 
- -  
- 
- Glaube mir. Wenn jemand ganz begierig ist zu wissen wie man befördert wird, dann schaut er nichtmal auf das erste Topic. Selbst wenn auf der ersten Seite gleich 5 Topics zu einem Thema sind wird es übersehen. Ich befürchte, dass auch eine besondere Kennzeichnung nix bringen würde.  _


----------



## zaibatsu (14. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

Ich hab auch noch was nettes:

Ich bin ein "befördertes und somit höher gestelltes Wesen" und benehme mich in meiner arroganten und herablassenden Art und Weise wie das letzte A........, stimme grundsätzlich immer "beförderten und somit höher gestellten Wesen" zu und benehme mich zusäötzlich wie der Godfather of Community.

ein etwas verärgerter zaibatsu

trotzdem, Allen ein schönes und geruhsames Osterfest!


----------



## TRDeathmaker (14. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

hmmmmmmmmmmm
ich habe keine ahnung wovon ihr sprecht

aber so wie es aussieht(auf die vielen antworten bezogen) werde ich das wohl bald heraus finden

ach ja...
wer hat black and white


----------



## ndl (14. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- Noch was wichtiges:
- -Ich lösche nichts im vorhergehenden Posting, sondern schreib meine 'Einsatzantwort' einfach drunter._

hey ist das so schlimm? *ggg*

_- - Ich brauch mir keine Mühe zu machen bei einem langen Topic mit einer Meinung dies auch zu verstehen, es reicht wenn ich ein einfaches: Falsch (nt) setze...  _


----------



## nebi (14. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

also wurstbemme, jetzt hör mir mal zu mein kleiner. (ach so, erst mal ein hallo an alle, die mich für tot gehalten haben.)
du bist doch wirklich das aller erbärmlichste was es auf dieser welt gibt. wer hat schon so einen namen. schämst du dich überhaut nicht. das läuft doch alles auf bestechungsbasis. gib es doch wenigstens zu!!!
jetzt mal im ernst, vieleicht liegt es daran, dass dich alle lieben?!? *wunder*

nebi


----------



## thaomir (15. April 2001)

*Richtig erkannt, Du Held*

_- - 
- - -Das Leben ist hart, das Forum ist härter. 
- 
- Jo manche User hier kann man nicht ernst nehmen..... 

-Richtig erkannt, Du Held (es ist schon arm das ihr erst alles mit  ODER ÄHNLICHEM Scheiß markieren müsst um zu raffen was Ironie ist)_


----------



## All (20. April 2001)

*vielleicht verlangst du einfach nur zu viel?*

_- - - -Das Leben ist hart, das Forum ist härter. 
- - Jo manche User hier kann man nicht ernst nehmen..... 
 -Richtig erkannt, Du Held (es ist schon arm das ihr erst alles mit  ODER ÄHNLICHEM Scheiß markieren müsst um zu raffen was Ironie ist)
-  _

Sieh mal ...das durchschnittsalter der user hier liegt doch etwa bei 10 Jahren......also denk dran :lieber arm dran als arm ab


----------



## Sceptic (23. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

Hóla

Ich bin bekanntermaßen relativ neu hier und deshalb ist ein Posting zu diesem Thema möglicherweise ebenfalls nur ein Versuch, Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen [Hmm...]? (Insofern kläre man mich bitte auf.)

Aber vielleicht kann ich durch eine gewisse Noch - Distanz zur Sache gelegentlich etwas objektive Kritik einbringen.

Ich will eingangs nur mal kurz auf das leidige Thema Beförderungen eingehen.
Ist es außer mir schon jemandem aufgefallen, wie sehr ein ausgewiesener Admin von einem gewissen Typus karrieresüchtigem Chatter ganz fürchterlich umgarnt und zugeschleimt wird?
Für jemand, der diese ganze Rangordungsangelgenheit aus Prägungsgründen mit einer gesunden *Skepsis* betrachtet, ist das ein seltsamer Anblick, der außerdem für echte Newbies ein unschönes Vorbild darstellt; glauben sie jetzt doch zum einen, daß man dem Admin oder gar dem OP bloß intensiv genug in den Hintern zu kriechen braucht, um einen hohen Rang einnehmen zu können (wobei ich mich ernsthaft frage, was man dann davon hat...*g*).
Zum anderen flüstert dir dann plötzlich die schüchterne Version eben dieses Newbies zu, daß er sich irgendwie ausgeschlossen fühlt und glaubt, nie mehr einen Rang in der Community einnehmen zu können, weil er eben keinen Admin/OP kennt und auch nicht die rechte Lust hat, sich da blobartig ranzuschleimen. Die kommen dann frelich net wieder und gehen zu GIGA oder sonstwohin, weil sie sich dort besser aufgehoben fühlen.
Ich bin dann sicherlich auch noch der falsche Ansprechpartner, weil ich ja selbst gerade erst hier bin und mir Dinge wie Rangordnungen traditionell relativ suspekt sind; aber ich wette, ein Haufen von euch Veteranen hat sowas in der Richtung auch schon erlebt, net oder?
Diese Angelegenheit stimmt mich jedenfalls irgendwie absonderlich...

Soviel zum Beförderungswesen.

Ein anderes Problem, das ich vor meiner Rückkehr zur Rolle des Beobachters noch ansprechen möchte, ist das Problem mit Auskünften.
Jemand loggt sich ein, sagt nett "Hi" und fragt: Wer hier hat Ahnung von der Voodoo4 oder dem neuen Athlon oder was weiß ich.
Keiner der Anwesenden Chatter hat auch nur die geringste Ahnung oder kaum genug, sichselbst warm zu halten und sind ehrlich genug, sich das einzugestehen.
Trotzdem kommmt keiner auf die Ide mal zu sagen "Tut mir leid, keine Ahnung, versuch doch mal die und die HP" oder "Falscher room, gib /list ein und geh zum Hardwarechat". Viele von uns hier sind Webcracks, die sich im online - Dschungel ganz gut auskennen. Selbst die, die es nicht sind, könnten zumindest auf ihre Unkenntnis hinweisen.
Stattdessen läßt man den eifrigen Frager am ausgestreckten Arm veerhungern bis er vom Fragen die Nase voll hat und sich wegputzt in unendliche Weiten, um nie mehr zurückzukehren.
Und als der Entmutigte endlich seinen /quit - Befehl eingibt oder sich wegklickt liest man noch ein freudiges: "Gut daß der weg ist, der nervte."
Auch das, liebe Freunde, stimmt mich absonderlich.

Ich habe beide Fälle beobachtet und finde sie Irgendwo unfein und net wirklich community - like(Ich möchte euch aber auch versichern: Das Gegenteil ließ sich auch häufig mitverfolgen).

Wäre nett, wenn ihr meine Beobachtungen als solche zur Kenntnis nähmt und derartige Dinge ein bissel im Auge behaltet.

Ansonsten muß ich Wursts Äußerungen weitestgehend zustimmen und möchte jeden Leser bitten, mich darauf hinzuweisen, wenn ich mich furschtbar danebenbenehme: Habt Verständnis für einen verrückten, kleinen Newbie .

Alles Juute!


----------



## Lady (23. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_

- Ich will eingangs nur mal kurz auf das leidige Thema Beförderungen eingehen.
- Ist es außer mir schon jemandem aufgefallen, wie sehr ein ausgewiesener Admin von einem gewissen Typus karrieresüchtigem Chatter ganz fürchterlich umgarnt und zugeschleimt wird?
- Für jemand, der diese ganze Rangordungsangelgenheit aus Prägungsgründen mit einer gesunden *Skepsis* betrachtet, ist das ein seltsamer Anblick, der außerdem für echte Newbies ein unschönes Vorbild darstellt; glauben sie jetzt doch zum einen, daß man dem Admin oder gar dem OP bloß intensiv genug in den Hintern zu kriechen braucht, um einen hohen Rang einnehmen zu können (wobei ich mich ernsthaft frage, was man dann davon hat...*g*).
- Zum anderen flüstert dir dann plötzlich die schüchterne Version eben dieses Newbies zu, daß er sich irgendwie ausgeschlossen fühlt und glaubt, nie mehr einen Rang in der Community einnehmen zu können, weil er eben keinen Admin/OP kennt und auch nicht die rechte Lust hat, sich da blobartig ranzuschleimen. Die kommen dann frelich net wieder und gehen zu GIGA oder sonstwohin, weil sie sich dort besser aufgehoben fühlen.
- Ich bin dann sicherlich auch noch der falsche Ansprechpartner, weil ich ja selbst gerade erst hier bin und mir Dinge wie Rangordnungen traditionell relativ suspekt sind; aber ich wette, ein Haufen von euch Veteranen hat sowas in der Richtung auch schon erlebt, net oder?
- Diese Angelegenheit stimmt mich jedenfalls irgendwie absonderlich...
- 
- Soviel zum Beförderungswesen.
- 
Hi Sceptic,

würde gerne wissen ob du mich damit gemeint hast. Ich hatte gestern den Eindruck irgendetwas stimmt nicht. Hab schon überlegt wie ich das am besten rausbekomme. Also falls ja erklärs mir bitte genauer, damit ich mein Verhalten entsprechend ändern kann, ich bin mir eigentlich keiner Schuld bewußt.

Bin ja auch erst seit sehr kurzer Zeit dabei also erklär es mir bitte, wenn das auf mich abzielte.

Lady_


----------



## Sceptic (23. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

Lady:

Bei den Göttern an denen ich zweifle und bei den Worten die ich tippe:
DU warst mit meinem Posting definitiv nicht gemeint.
Wenn ich dich persönlich kritisieren wollte (und ich wüßte im mom garnet wieso) würde ich das wirklich "persönlich" machen.

Zu beginn, als ich noch im Nachmitagschat blieb, habe ich das mehrfach erlebt und mir ist es deshalb aufgestoßen, weil mich ein anderer Newbie (vergebt mir, ich kann mir die seltsamen Nicks manchmal furchtbar schlecht merken) darauf ansprach und sehr bedrückt wirkte.

Du warst damals noch der Sir und ich kannte dich garnicht!


----------



## Lady (23. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

Bin ich froh Scep,

brauchst nicht mehr nervös zu sein alles andere steht in der Mail wieso ich dachte und so

Lady


----------



## Dark_Scorpion (23. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

Stimmt schon was ihr da sagt, aber ich will auch eure Aufmerksamkeit mehr auf etwas anderes lenken: den Usertyp "Newbie", der hier des öfteren erwähnt wurde.
Ich bin der meinung das viele Leute, ob nun Sternträger oder andere, oft vergessen, das sie auch mal dieser Gruppe angehörten. Diese trifft leider nicht nur auf diese Community zu.
Oft werden Newbies verar***t oder einfach ignoriert (was davon schlimmer ist weiss ich nicht).  Ich finde das einfach besch***n! Natürlich kann man nicht jedem neuen eine Einweisungsstunde zuordnen, aber man sollte etwas tolleranter gegenüber Fehlern von neuen seien. Der Mensch hat nun einfach mal einen Lernprozess der auf Fehlern  basiert. Ohne Fehler würde niemand merken, was falsch und was richtig ist. Ein einfacher Hinweis, dass das was derjenige gerade im Chat oder Froum macht nicht ganz den Regeln entspricht reicht doch, und nicht gleich solche Schimpfattacken der Marke: "Das Posting hatten wir schon mal; ähh b&w nervt; etc. " loslassen. Natürlich wissen alle, die länger dabei sind, wie das mit dem Aufsteigen funktioniert, und natürlich sind viele B&W postings da, aber das Abenteuer-Forum ist zum Beispiel überschwemt von BG2. Das kommt daher, dass das halt momentan beliebt Spiel sind. Und die Leute kommen doch in solche Foren um bei Problemen Hilfe zu bekommen.
Also, ich bin für eine bessere Behandlung der Gruppierung "newbies"!

Ein endlich erleichteter 
Dark_Scorpion


----------



## Master_Luke (25. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- Stimmt schon was ihr da sagt, aber ich will auch eure Aufmerksamkeit mehr auf etwas anderes lenken: den Usertyp "Newbie", der hier des öfteren erwähnt wurde.
- Ich bin der meinung das viele Leute, ob nun Sternträger oder andere, oft vergessen, das sie auch mal dieser Gruppe angehörten. Diese trifft leider nicht nur auf diese Community zu.
- Oft werden Newbies verar***t oder einfach ignoriert (was davon schlimmer ist weiss ich nicht).  Ich finde das einfach besch***n! Natürlich kann man nicht jedem neuen eine Einweisungsstunde zuordnen, aber man sollte etwas tolleranter gegenüber Fehlern von neuen seien. Der Mensch hat nun einfach mal einen Lernprozess der auf Fehlern  basiert. Ohne Fehler würde niemand merken, was falsch und was richtig ist. Ein einfacher Hinweis, dass das was derjenige gerade im Chat oder Froum macht nicht ganz den Regeln entspricht reicht doch, und nicht gleich solche Schimpfattacken der Marke: "Das Posting hatten wir schon mal; ähh b&w nervt; etc. " loslassen. Natürlich wissen alle, die länger dabei sind, wie das mit dem Aufsteigen funktioniert, und natürlich sind viele B&W postings da, aber das Abenteuer-Forum ist zum Beispiel überschwemt von BG2. Das kommt daher, dass das halt momentan beliebt Spiel sind. Und die Leute kommen doch in solche Foren um bei Problemen Hilfe zu bekommen.
- Also, ich bin für eine bessere Behandlung der Gruppierung "newbies"!
- 
- Ein endlich erleichteter 
- Dark_Scorpion _

Wo Du recht hast, hast Du recht!


----------



## webwider (25. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

@wurst du hast es auf dem Punkt gebracht aber viel newbies vollen halt auch im pcgames chat über pcspiele reden das ist auch ein oder weniger game chat


----------



## Wurstbrot (25. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- @wurst du hast es auf dem Punkt gebracht aber viel newbies vollen halt auch im pcgames chat über pcspiele reden das ist auch ein oder weniger game chat _

Es wäre ja albern, wenn ich im PCGames-Chat was dagegen hätte, daß einer über Spiele reden will *g*, nur dieser B&W-Wahn ist mir ziemlich auf den Geist gegangen, als ich diesen Thread geschrieben habe.


----------



## Illuminati (26. April 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- Stimmt schon was ihr da sagt, aber ich will auch eure Aufmerksamkeit mehr auf etwas anderes lenken: den Usertyp "Newbie", der hier des öfteren erwähnt wurde.
- Ich bin der meinung das viele Leute, ob nun Sternträger oder andere, oft vergessen, das sie auch mal dieser Gruppe angehörten. Diese trifft leider nicht nur auf diese Community zu.
- Oft werden Newbies verar***t oder einfach ignoriert (was davon schlimmer ist weiss ich nicht).  Ich finde das einfach besch***n! Natürlich kann man nicht jedem neuen eine Einweisungsstunde zuordnen, aber man sollte etwas tolleranter gegenüber Fehlern von neuen seien. Der Mensch hat nun einfach mal einen Lernprozess der auf Fehlern  basiert. Ohne Fehler würde niemand merken, was falsch und was richtig ist. Ein einfacher Hinweis, dass das was derjenige gerade im Chat oder Froum macht nicht ganz den Regeln entspricht reicht doch, und nicht gleich solche Schimpfattacken der Marke: "Das Posting hatten wir schon mal; ähh b&w nervt; etc. " loslassen. Natürlich wissen alle, die länger dabei sind, wie das mit dem Aufsteigen funktioniert, und natürlich sind viele B&W postings da, aber das Abenteuer-Forum ist zum Beispiel überschwemt von BG2. Das kommt daher, dass das halt momentan beliebt Spiel sind. Und die Leute kommen doch in solche Foren um bei Problemen Hilfe zu bekommen.
- Also, ich bin für eine bessere Behandlung der Gruppierung "newbies"!
- 
- Ein endlich erleichteter 
- Dark_Scorpion _


JA, aber es gibt dann schon manchmal ein paar 'aufdringliche' 'Newbies' (neuzugänge wär irgendwie besser formuliert ; )) . Wenn in einem Forum auf der ersten seite immer etwa dasselbe steht, oft mit sehr klaren Titeln. (wie werde ich befördert? als beispiel) dann muss man doch nicht zum selben Theme noch ein Topic aufmachen, dann liest man kurz das andre und fertig...


----------



## rantz (19. Mai 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

man liest sich nicht durch was andere gepostet haben sondern schreibt einfach das was man will.


----------



## Playmate (20. Mai 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- - @wurst du hast es auf dem Punkt gebracht aber viel newbies vollen halt auch im pcgames chat über pcspiele reden das ist auch ein oder weniger game chat 

- 
- Es wäre ja albern, wenn ich im PCGames-Chat was dagegen hätte, daß einer über Spiele reden will *g*, nur dieser B&W-Wahn ist mir ziemlich auf den Geist gegangen, als ich diesen Thread geschrieben habe.
_

*handreich* Ging mir auch so 

MfG Play


----------



## Moendu (20. Mai 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

- - IcH bin anderer Meinung als wUrstbrot.... ... ...
- - 
- -  
- wir behaubten alle haben keine ahnung vom gamen.........................................................................................................................................................................................


da geb ich big_PET völlig recht


----------



## Wurstbrot (14. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

Aus gegebenem Anlaß sehe ich mich gezwungen, diesen Thread wieder mal raufzuzerren... man möge mir verzeihen *g*


----------



## Charly23 (14. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- Aus gegebenem Anlaß sehe ich mich gezwungen, diesen Thread wieder mal raufzuzerren... man möge mir verzeihen *g*
_

...und der Anlass wäre...?


----------



## Wurstbrot (14. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- - Aus gegebenem Anlaß sehe ich mich gezwungen, diesen Thread wieder mal raufzuzerren... man möge mir verzeihen *g*
-  
- 
- ...und der Anlass wäre...? 
- 
- 
- 
-  _

Umfragen-Terror, was sonst *g*


----------



## Broeckchen (14. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- - - Aus gegebenem Anlaß sehe ich mich gezwungen, diesen Thread wieder mal raufzuzerren... man möge mir verzeihen *g*
- -  
- - 
- - ...und der Anlass wäre...? 
- - 
- - 
- - 
- -  

- 
- Umfragen-Terror, was sonst *g*
_

naja... wie gesagt. ich hab nichts gegen umfragen... immerhin bieten diese die möglichkeit ein posting abzuschicken ohne großartig nachdenken zu müssen. also ohne anstrengung sich am forum beteiligen... sozusagen forums-chillout *ggg*


----------



## Manami (14. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- Im Forum:
- 
- Ich eröffne innerhalb einer halben Stunde mindestens fünf Threads zum gleichen Spiel
- 
- Ich eröffne einen Thread mit einer Frage zu Black&White, die schon hundertmal in anderen Threads beantwortet wurde
- 
- Ich schreibe einen Thread und bringe ihn wochenlang immer wieder nach ganz oben, indem ich irgendeinen Scheiß reinschreibe
- 
- Ich tue so, als wäre ich ein Rechter, um Aufsehen zu erregen
- 
- Ich eröffne den 100. Thread zu einem ausgelutschen Thema, z.B. "Quake3 vs. UT" oder "Spiele in DVD-Boxen"
- 
- Ich eröffne einen Thread "Sind xxxx Punkte beim 3dMark in Ordnung?", am besten, ohne das System oder die 3dMark-Version anzugeben
- 
- Ich mache Werbung für meinen Clan, und zwar immer wieder und wieder, egal, wie oft das schon gelöscht wurde
- 
- Ich vergleiche zwei völlig verschiedene Spiele miteinander und gehe auf keinerlei Argumente ein, warum das nicht geht
- 
- Sobald jemand eine andere Meinung hat als ich, schwalle ich ihn mit Beleidigungen zu, daß es nur so kracht
- 
- Mir fällt überhaupt nicht ein, erstmal das Forum zu lesen, sondern ich stelle eine Frage rein, die bereits mehrfach beantwortet wurde
- 
- Ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles groß und mit ordentlich Satz- und Sonderzeichen, z.B. so ">>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>WER HAT B&W??????????<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
- 
- Ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles in das Forum, das ich zufällig gerade offen habe, egal wie falsch es auch sein mag
- 
- Ich starte eine Umfrage: "Was habt ihr für Rechner/CPU/Grafikkarte" usw.
- 
- Ich veröffentliche Links auf Warez- und Crackz-Seiten und beschwere mich, wenn das gelöscht wird
- 
- Ich schreibe meinen Thread in alle Foren, schließlich soll jeder mitbekommen, was ich zu sagen habe
- 
- Ich habe es nicht nötig, auf die Argumentation der anderen einzugehen, schließlich habe ich immer recht
- 
- 
- 
- 
- Im Chat:
- 
- Ich gehe in den Chat und stelle als erstes die Frage: "Wer hat B&W?"
- 
- Ich bin zu faul, in die Chat-Hilfe zu schauen und nerve die anderen mit Fragen wie: "Wie geht dieser Smiley?"
- 
- Nachdem ich doch endlich in die Chat-Hilfe geschaut habe, probiere ich jeden einzelnen Smiley aus, am besten gleich mehrfach
- 
- Ich schreibe im Chat grundsätzlich alles groß, fett und invertiert, ich will ja schließlich ordentlich auffallen
- 
- Auf Hinweise der Ops, das doch bitte zu lassen, reagiere ich mit  oder 
- 
- Als ich nach dem 100. Smiley endlich rausgeschmissen werde, komme ich unverzüglich zurück und mache genauso weiter
- 
- Auf den nächsten Kick reagiere ich etwas gereizt und spamme den Chat mit irgendeinem Müll zu
- 
- Ich nerve die anderen mit Privatchats, obwohl sie es gar nicht wollen
- 
- Ich mache ständig Werbung im Chat für meinen Clan oder meine Website
- 
- Ich mache mich mit dem Einfühlungsvermögen eines Backsteins an die User ran, die sich als weiblich zu erkennen geben
- 
- Ich will auch ein @, warum hat dieses arrogante Arschloch da eins und ich nicht? ICH WILL AUCH KICKEN! _


----------



## Charly23 (15. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_Am besten schafft man das wohl wenn man egal zu welchem Thema
folgendes eingibt. Ich hab da eine Lösung für dich oder Du findest 
etwas unter usw. und dann fröhlich links zu Warez, xxxx, oder der
eigene HP, eintippselt. Ich glaube dann ist man ganz vorn dabei.

Greetz
Manami_

So muss man es also machen. Danke für den Tipp! Da kennst du dich aber bestens aus...


Ch23


----------



## Manami (15. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- Am besten schafft man das wohl wenn man egal zu welchem Thema
- folgendes eingibt. Ich hab da eine Lösung für dich oder Du findest 
- etwas unter usw. und dann fröhlich links zu Warez, xxxx, oder der
- eigene HP, eintippselt. Ich glaube dann ist man ganz vorn dabei.
- 
- Greetz
- Manami
- 
- So muss man es also machen. Danke für den Tipp! Da kennst du dich aber bestens aus...
- 
- 
- Ch23 _

Ich habe das selber noch nie gemacht, ich schwöre. Aber ich dachte es passt
ganz gut zum Thema 

Manami


----------



## Dratini (16. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

Wenn du schlecht auffallen willst bist du 
mit dem Theard hier auf dem besten weg


----------



## Wurstbrot (16. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- Wenn du schlecht auffallen willst bist du 
- mit dem Theard hier auf dem besten weg _

oh, danke *g*


----------



## _Solo_ (16. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

Ich antworte auf diesemThread, dass ich ihn teilweiser sehr arrogant und unfreundlich gegenüber neuen Usern finde die es wirklich noch nicht besser wissen.
Woher soll denn bitte ein Newbie z.B.wissen wie das mit den Smilis geht wenn er sich 
a) schon mal im Net nicht so gut auskennt    und
b)zum ersten mal im Chat ist.

Wenn dir dein Job zu stressig wird, dann musst du ihn halt aufgeben.

So long
Solo


----------



## Wurstbrot (16. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- Ich antworte auf diesemThread, dass ich ihn teilweiser sehr arrogant und unfreundlich gegenüber neuen Usern finde die es wirklich noch nicht besser wissen.
- Woher soll denn bitte ein Newbie z.B.wissen wie das mit den Smilis geht wenn er sich 
- a) schon mal im Net nicht so gut auskennt    und
- b)zum ersten mal im Chat ist.
- 
- Wenn dir dein Job zu stressig wird, dann musst du ihn halt aufgeben.
- 
- So long
- Solo
- 
-  _

Hm, da hast du irgendwas mißverstanden. Der Thread war nicht als Lästerei gegenüber Leuten, die sich nicht so gut auskennen, gedacht, sondern mehr als eine Art Hilfestellung, was man nicht tun sollte. Ich hätte ihn auch so schreiben können: "Was man nicht tun sollte: Punkt 1:" usw., aber das hätte wohl ziemlich fad ausgesehen, oder?


----------



## _Solo_ (17. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_
- Hm, da hast du irgendwas mißverstanden. Der Thread war nicht als Lästerei gegenüber Leuten, die sich nicht so gut auskennen, gedacht, sondern mehr als eine Art Hilfestellung, was man nicht tun sollte. Ich hätte ihn auch so schreiben können: "Was man nicht tun sollte: Punkt 1:" usw., aber das hätte wohl ziemlich fad ausgesehen, oder? _



Hmm schön dass du sowas schreibst. Genau das wollte ich auch hören. Wollte nur einen kleinen Denkanstoß in die Richtung geben, dass es auch Leute gibt, die Ironie nicht so leicht vertsehen. Gerade wenn sie sich in einer ihnen fremden Materie befinden. (Hast du schon mal deinen Eltern versuch was zu erklären ... so in Sachen komputer ... *s*) Ich meine im Geschriebenen hört man nun mal leider keinen Tonfall.

So long
Solo


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (17. Juli 2001)

*Noch nerviger sind die Quotes von ellenlangen Posts*

wo ausser dem Titel nix mehr drinsteht.

nenene...


----------



## redeemer (17. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

du hast unten RIESENGROß

"!"
VERSTECKTER SARKASMUS
"!"

vergessen


----------



## umbadog (17. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- IcH bin anderer Meinung als wUrstbrot.... ... ...
- 
-  _bravo mehr solcher beiträge und vor allem antworten. habe mich köstlich amüsiert.gehe jetzt meine schmerzende bauchmuskulatur mit sportlercreme einreiben.


----------



## Charly23 (17. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- - Ich antworte auf diesemThread, dass ich ihn teilweiser sehr arrogant und unfreundlich gegenüber neuen Usern finde die es wirklich noch nicht besser wissen.
- - Woher soll denn bitte ein Newbie z.B.wissen wie das mit den Smilis geht wenn er sich 
- - a) schon mal im Net nicht so gut auskennt    und
- - b)zum ersten mal im Chat ist.
- - 
- - Wenn dir dein Job zu stressig wird, dann musst du ihn halt aufgeben.
- - 
- - So long
- - Solo
- - 
- -  

- 
- Hm, da hast du irgendwas mißverstanden. Der Thread war nicht als Lästerei gegenüber Leuten, die sich nicht so gut auskennen, gedacht, sondern mehr als eine Art Hilfestellung, was man nicht tun sollte. Ich hätte ihn auch so schreiben können: "Was man nicht tun sollte: Punkt 1:" usw., aber das hätte wohl ziemlich fad ausgesehen, oder? _


Faule Ausreden! *G* Gib´s doch einfach zu - Lästermaul


----------



## Charly23 (17. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- 
- - Hm, da hast du irgendwas mißverstanden. Der Thread war nicht als Lästerei gegenüber Leuten, die sich nicht so gut auskennen, gedacht, sondern mehr als eine Art Hilfestellung, was man nicht tun sollte. Ich hätte ihn auch so schreiben können: "Was man nicht tun sollte: Punkt 1:" usw., aber das hätte wohl ziemlich fad ausgesehen, oder? 
- 
- 
- 
- Hmm schön dass du sowas schreibst. Genau das wollte ich auch hören. Wollte nur einen kleinen Denkanstoß in die Richtung geben, dass es auch Leute gibt, die Ironie nicht so leicht vertsehen. Gerade wenn sie sich in einer ihnen fremden Materie befinden. (Hast du schon mal deinen Eltern versuch was zu erklären ... so in Sachen komputer ... *s*) Ich meine im Geschriebenen hört man nun mal leider keinen Tonfall.
- 
- So long
- Solo _

Deswegen gibt´s ja auch diese äääußerst bewährte "Zeichen", - Smileys genannt. *g* Diese können zwar weder Mimik/Gestik noch den Tonfall ersetzen, weisen aber zumindest darauf hin wie etwas gemeint ist (bzw. gemeint sein könnte) ... 

So long
Ch23


----------



## cbw249 (18. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- Im Forum:
- 
- Ich eröffne innerhalb einer halben Stunde mindestens fünf Threads zum gleichen Spiel
- 
- Ich eröffne einen Thread mit einer Frage zu Black&White, die schon hundertmal in anderen Threads beantwortet wurde
- 
- Ich schreibe einen Thread und bringe ihn wochenlang immer wieder nach ganz oben, indem ich irgendeinen Scheiß reinschreibe
- 
- Ich tue so, als wäre ich ein Rechter, um Aufsehen zu erregen
- 
- Ich eröffne den 100. Thread zu einem ausgelutschen Thema, z.B. "Quake3 vs. UT" oder "Spiele in DVD-Boxen"
- 
- Ich eröffne einen Thread "Sind xxxx Punkte beim 3dMark in Ordnung?", am besten, ohne das System oder die 3dMark-Version anzugeben
- 
- Ich mache Werbung für meinen Clan, und zwar immer wieder und wieder, egal, wie oft das schon gelöscht wurde
- 
- Ich vergleiche zwei völlig verschiedene Spiele miteinander und gehe auf keinerlei Argumente ein, warum das nicht geht
- 
- Sobald jemand eine andere Meinung hat als ich, schwalle ich ihn mit Beleidigungen zu, daß es nur so kracht
- 
- Mir fällt überhaupt nicht ein, erstmal das Forum zu lesen, sondern ich stelle eine Frage rein, die bereits mehrfach beantwortet wurde
- 
- Ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles groß und mit ordentlich Satz- und Sonderzeichen, z.B. so ">>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>WER HAT B&W??????????<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
- 
- Ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles in das Forum, das ich zufällig gerade offen habe, egal wie falsch es auch sein mag
- 
- Ich starte eine Umfrage: "Was habt ihr für Rechner/CPU/Grafikkarte" usw.
- 
- Ich veröffentliche Links auf Warez- und Crackz-Seiten und beschwere mich, wenn das gelöscht wird
- 
- Ich schreibe meinen Thread in alle Foren, schließlich soll jeder mitbekommen, was ich zu sagen habe
- 
- Ich habe es nicht nötig, auf die Argumentation der anderen einzugehen, schließlich habe ich immer recht
- 
- 
- 
- 
- Im Chat:
- 
- Ich gehe in den Chat und stelle als erstes die Frage: "Wer hat B&W?"
- 
- Ich bin zu faul, in die Chat-Hilfe zu schauen und nerve die anderen mit Fragen wie: "Wie geht dieser Smiley?"
- 
- Nachdem ich doch endlich in die Chat-Hilfe geschaut habe, probiere ich jeden einzelnen Smiley aus, am besten gleich mehrfach
- 
- Ich schreibe im Chat grundsätzlich alles groß, fett und invertiert, ich will ja schließlich ordentlich auffallen
- 
- Auf Hinweise der Ops, das doch bitte zu lassen, reagiere ich mit  oder 
- 
- Als ich nach dem 100. Smiley endlich rausgeschmissen werde, komme ich unverzüglich zurück und mache genauso weiter
- 
- Auf den nächsten Kick reagiere ich etwas gereizt und spamme den Chat mit irgendeinem Müll zu
- 
- Ich nerve die anderen mit Privatchats, obwohl sie es gar nicht wollen
- 
- Ich mache ständig Werbung im Chat für meinen Clan oder meine Website
- 
- Ich mache mich mit dem Einfühlungsvermögen eines Backsteins an die User ran, die sich als weiblich zu erkennen geben
- 
- Ich will auch ein @, warum hat dieses arrogante Arschloch da eins und ich nicht? ICH WILL AUCH KICKEN! _

Nachtrag 

- im Forum andere Leute beleidigen und beschimpfen

Ich muß wurstbrot voll und ganz zustimmen..

mfg

cbw249


----------



## Bionicman (22. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- Im Forum:
- 
- Ich eröffne innerhalb einer halben Stunde mindestens fünf Threads zum gleichen Spiel
- 
- Ich eröffne einen Thread mit einer Frage zu Black&White, die schon hundertmal in anderen Threads beantwortet wurde
- 
- Ich schreibe einen Thread und bringe ihn wochenlang immer wieder nach ganz oben, indem ich irgendeinen Scheiß reinschreibe
- 
- Ich tue so, als wäre ich ein Rechter, um Aufsehen zu erregen
- 
- Ich eröffne den 100. Thread zu einem ausgelutschen Thema, z.B. "Quake3 vs. UT" oder "Spiele in DVD-Boxen"
- 
- Ich eröffne einen Thread "Sind xxxx Punkte beim 3dMark in Ordnung?", am besten, ohne das System oder die 3dMark-Version anzugeben
- 
- Ich mache Werbung für meinen Clan, und zwar immer wieder und wieder, egal, wie oft das schon gelöscht wurde
- 
- Ich vergleiche zwei völlig verschiedene Spiele miteinander und gehe auf keinerlei Argumente ein, warum das nicht geht
- 
- Sobald jemand eine andere Meinung hat als ich, schwalle ich ihn mit Beleidigungen zu, daß es nur so kracht
- 
- Mir fällt überhaupt nicht ein, erstmal das Forum zu lesen, sondern ich stelle eine Frage rein, die bereits mehrfach beantwortet wurde
- 
- Ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles groß und mit ordentlich Satz- und Sonderzeichen, z.B. so ">>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>WER HAT B&W??????????<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
- 
- Ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles in das Forum, das ich zufällig gerade offen habe, egal wie falsch es auch sein mag
- 
- Ich starte eine Umfrage: "Was habt ihr für Rechner/CPU/Grafikkarte" usw.
- 
- Ich veröffentliche Links auf Warez- und Crackz-Seiten und beschwere mich, wenn das gelöscht wird
- 
- Ich schreibe meinen Thread in alle Foren, schließlich soll jeder mitbekommen, was ich zu sagen habe
- 
- Ich habe es nicht nötig, auf die Argumentation der anderen einzugehen, schließlich habe ich immer recht
- 
- 
- 
- 
- Im Chat:
- 
- Ich gehe in den Chat und stelle als erstes die Frage: "Wer hat B&W?"
- 
- Ich bin zu faul, in die Chat-Hilfe zu schauen und nerve die anderen mit Fragen wie: "Wie geht dieser Smiley?"
- 
- Nachdem ich doch endlich in die Chat-Hilfe geschaut habe, probiere ich jeden einzelnen Smiley aus, am besten gleich mehrfach
- 
- Ich schreibe im Chat grundsätzlich alles groß, fett und invertiert, ich will ja schließlich ordentlich auffallen
- 
- Auf Hinweise der Ops, das doch bitte zu lassen, reagiere ich mit  oder 
- 
- Als ich nach dem 100. Smiley endlich rausgeschmissen werde, komme ich unverzüglich zurück und mache genauso weiter
- 
- Auf den nächsten Kick reagiere ich etwas gereizt und spamme den Chat mit irgendeinem Müll zu
- 
- Ich nerve die anderen mit Privatchats, obwohl sie es gar nicht wollen
- 
- Ich mache ständig Werbung im Chat für meinen Clan oder meine Website
- 
- Ich mache mich mit dem Einfühlungsvermögen eines Backsteins an die User ran, die sich als weiblich zu erkennen geben
- 
- Ich will auch ein @, warum hat dieses arrogante Arschloch da eins und ich nicht? ICH WILL AUCH KICKEN! _


Supi Wurst.Hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen .Es fehlt nurnoch:
Ich schreibe möglichst in grellen Farben (z.B gelb) und tue so,als wüsste ich davon nichts.
Aufjedenfall gefällt mir dein Thread.
Ciao


----------



## Dratini (23. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- Im Forum:
- 
- Ich eröffne innerhalb einer halben Stunde mindestens fünf Threads zum gleichen Spiel
- 
- Ich eröffne einen Thread mit einer Frage zu Black&White, die schon hundertmal in anderen Threads beantwortet wurde
- 
- Ich schreibe einen Thread und bringe ihn wochenlang immer wieder nach ganz oben, indem ich irgendeinen Scheiß reinschreibe
- 
- Ich tue so, als wäre ich ein Rechter, um Aufsehen zu erregen
- 
- Ich eröffne den 100. Thread zu einem ausgelutschen Thema, z.B. "Quake3 vs. UT" oder "Spiele in DVD-Boxen"
- 
- Ich eröffne einen Thread "Sind xxxx Punkte beim 3dMark in Ordnung?", am besten, ohne das System oder die 3dMark-Version anzugeben
- 
- Ich mache Werbung für meinen Clan, und zwar immer wieder und wieder, egal, wie oft das schon gelöscht wurde
- 
- Ich vergleiche zwei völlig verschiedene Spiele miteinander und gehe auf keinerlei Argumente ein, warum das nicht geht
- 
- Sobald jemand eine andere Meinung hat als ich, schwalle ich ihn mit Beleidigungen zu, daß es nur so kracht
- 
- Mir fällt überhaupt nicht ein, erstmal das Forum zu lesen, sondern ich stelle eine Frage rein, die bereits mehrfach beantwortet wurde
- 
- Ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles groß und mit ordentlich Satz- und Sonderzeichen, z.B. so ">>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>WER HAT B&W??????????<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
- 
- Ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles in das Forum, das ich zufällig gerade offen habe, egal wie falsch es auch sein mag
- 
- Ich starte eine Umfrage: "Was habt ihr für Rechner/CPU/Grafikkarte" usw.
- 
- Ich veröffentliche Links auf Warez- und Crackz-Seiten und beschwere mich, wenn das gelöscht wird
- 
- Ich schreibe meinen Thread in alle Foren, schließlich soll jeder mitbekommen, was ich zu sagen habe
- 
- Ich habe es nicht nötig, auf die Argumentation der anderen einzugehen, schließlich habe ich immer recht
- 
- 
- 
- 
- Im Chat:
- 
- Ich gehe in den Chat und stelle als erstes die Frage: "Wer hat B&W?"
- 
- Ich bin zu faul, in die Chat-Hilfe zu schauen und nerve die anderen mit Fragen wie: "Wie geht dieser Smiley?"
- 
- Nachdem ich doch endlich in die Chat-Hilfe geschaut habe, probiere ich jeden einzelnen Smiley aus, am besten gleich mehrfach
- 
- Ich schreibe im Chat grundsätzlich alles groß, fett und invertiert, ich will ja schließlich ordentlich auffallen
- 
- Auf Hinweise der Ops, das doch bitte zu lassen, reagiere ich mit  oder 
- 
- Als ich nach dem 100. Smiley endlich rausgeschmissen werde, komme ich unverzüglich zurück und mache genauso weiter
- 
- Auf den nächsten Kick reagiere ich etwas gereizt und spamme den Chat mit irgendeinem Müll zu
- 
- Ich nerve die anderen mit Privatchats, obwohl sie es gar nicht wollen
- 
- Ich mache ständig Werbung im Chat für meinen Clan oder meine Website
- 
- Ich mache mich mit dem Einfühlungsvermögen eines Backsteins an die User ran, die sich als weiblich zu erkennen geben
- 
- Ich will auch ein @, warum hat dieses arrogante Arschloch da eins und ich nicht? ICH WILL AUCH KICKEN! _

Du hast vergessen die Leute im Chat zu beleidigen


----------



## Wurstbrot (23. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- Du hast vergessen die Leute im Chat zu beleidigen
-  _

Herrje... ich will hier niemanden beleidigen. Ist das so schwer zu kapieren? Lies das mal durch: http://www.pcgames.de/community/forum/index.cfm?menu=show_topic&board_id=3&thread_id=380623&message_id=469641


----------



## Kerl (23. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- - Du hast vergessen die Leute im Chat zu beleidigen
- -  

- 
- Herrje... ich will hier niemanden beleidigen. Ist das so schwer zu kapieren? Lies das mal durch: http://www.pcgames.de/community/forum/index.cfm?menu=show_topic&board_id=3&thread_id=380623&message_id=469641

Hier könnte ein cooler Spruch stehen... wenn mir einer einfallen würde.
_

Und aus genau dem Grund heißt er auch Wurstbrot 

Neenee, eigentlich find ich´s traurig (aber auch nicht unerheblich amüsant), daß einige Leutchen keinen Sinn für Humor haben. Wenn man mit offenen Augen das Forum und den Chat beobachtet, wird man jede dieser Passagen wiederfinden. Weil der Thread schon etwas älter ist, sind manche Trends schon überholt, aber das meiste stimmt noch.

Gruß
Ken


----------



## Wurstbrot (23. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- - - Du hast vergessen die Leute im Chat zu beleidigen
- - -  
- 
- - 
- - Herrje... ich will hier niemanden beleidigen. Ist das so schwer zu kapieren? Lies das mal durch: http://www.pcgames.de/community/forum/index.cfm?menu=show_topic&board_id=3&thread_id=380623&message_id=469641
- 
- Hier könnte ein cooler Spruch stehen... wenn mir einer einfallen würde.
- 
- 
- Und aus genau dem Grund heißt er auch Wurstbrot 
- 
- Neenee, eigentlich find ich´s traurig (aber auch nicht unerheblich amüsant), daß einige Leutchen keinen Sinn für Humor haben. Wenn man mit offenen Augen das Forum und den Chat beobachtet, wird man jede dieser Passagen wiederfinden. Weil der Thread schon etwas älter ist, sind manche Trends schon überholt, aber das meiste stimmt noch.
- 
- Gruß
- Ken
-  _

Warte mal kurz... es findet sich bestimmt jemand, der auch das nicht versteht *g*


----------



## jayjay (24. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- - - - Du hast vergessen die Leute im Chat zu beleidigen
- - - -  
- - 
- - - 
- - - Herrje... ich will hier niemanden beleidigen. Ist das so schwer zu kapieren? Lies das mal durch: http://www.pcgames.de/community/forum/index.cfm?menu=show_topic&board_id=3&thread_id=380623&message_id=469641
- - 
- - Hier könnte ein cooler Spruch stehen... wenn mir einer einfallen würde.
- - 
- - 
- - Und aus genau dem Grund heißt er auch Wurstbrot 
- - 
- - Neenee, eigentlich find ich´s traurig (aber auch nicht unerheblich amüsant), daß einige Leutchen keinen Sinn für Humor haben. Wenn man mit offenen Augen das Forum und den Chat beobachtet, wird man jede dieser Passagen wiederfinden. Weil der Thread schon etwas älter ist, sind manche Trends schon überholt, aber das meiste stimmt noch.
- - 
- - Gruß
- - Ken
- -  

- 
- Warte mal kurz... es findet sich bestimmt jemand, der auch das nicht versteht *g*
_

also ich habe diesen Kommentar mit dem Beleidigen so aufgefasst, daß er gemeint hat, du solltest den Punkt "Leute im Chat beleidigen" in die Liste aufnehmen.


----------



## DDR (24. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- - - - - Du hast vergessen die Leute im Chat zu beleidigen
- - - - -  
- - - 
- - - - 
- - - - Herrje... ich will hier niemanden beleidigen. Ist das so schwer zu kapieren? Lies das mal durch: http://www.pcgames.de/community/forum/index.cfm?menu=show_topic&board_id=3&thread_id=380623&message_id=469641
- - - 
- - - Hier könnte ein cooler Spruch stehen... wenn mir einer einfallen würde.
- - - 
- - - 
- - - Und aus genau dem Grund heißt er auch Wurstbrot 
- - - 
- - - Neenee, eigentlich find ich´s traurig (aber auch nicht unerheblich amüsant), daß einige Leutchen keinen Sinn für Humor haben. Wenn man mit offenen Augen das Forum und den Chat beobachtet, wird man jede dieser Passagen wiederfinden. Weil der Thread schon etwas älter ist, sind manche Trends schon überholt, aber das meiste stimmt noch.
- - - 
- - - Gruß
- - - Ken
- - -  
- 
- - 
- - Warte mal kurz... es findet sich bestimmt jemand, der auch das nicht versteht *g*
-  
- 
- also ich habe diesen Kommentar mit dem Beleidigen so aufgefasst, daß er gemeint hat, du solltest den Punkt "Leute im Chat beleidigen" in die Liste aufnehmen.
-  _

tja da hat er sich halt missverständlich ausgedrückt *g* ich glaube, der thread sollte ironie beeinhalten, aber das ist nich immer leicht zu erkennen 
leute zu beleidigen steht übrigens schon in der liste *g*
Gruß 
DDR


----------



## Killer (26. Juli 2001)

**hehehehehehhehehe*       (nt)*

_- Im Forum:
- 
- Ich eröffne innerhalb einer halben Stunde mindestens fünf Threads zum gleichen Spiel
- 
- Ich eröffne einen Thread mit einer Frage zu Black&White, die schon hundertmal in anderen Threads beantwortet wurde
- 
- Ich schreibe einen Thread und bringe ihn wochenlang immer wieder nach ganz oben, indem ich irgendeinen Scheiß reinschreibe
- 
- Ich tue so, als wäre ich ein Rechter, um Aufsehen zu erregen
- 
- Ich eröffne den 100. Thread zu einem ausgelutschen Thema, z.B. "Quake3 vs. UT" oder "Spiele in DVD-Boxen"
- 
- Ich eröffne einen Thread "Sind xxxx Punkte beim 3dMark in Ordnung?", am besten, ohne das System oder die 3dMark-Version anzugeben
- 
- Ich mache Werbung für meinen Clan, und zwar immer wieder und wieder, egal, wie oft das schon gelöscht wurde
- 
- Ich vergleiche zwei völlig verschiedene Spiele miteinander und gehe auf keinerlei Argumente ein, warum das nicht geht
- 
- Sobald jemand eine andere Meinung hat als ich, schwalle ich ihn mit Beleidigungen zu, daß es nur so kracht
- 
- Mir fällt überhaupt nicht ein, erstmal das Forum zu lesen, sondern ich stelle eine Frage rein, die bereits mehrfach beantwortet wurde
- 
- Ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles groß und mit ordentlich Satz- und Sonderzeichen, z.B. so ">>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>WER HAT B&W??????????<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
- 
- Ich schreibe grundsätzlich alles in das Forum, das ich zufällig gerade offen habe, egal wie falsch es auch sein mag
- 
- Ich starte eine Umfrage: "Was habt ihr für Rechner/CPU/Grafikkarte" usw.
- 
- Ich veröffentliche Links auf Warez- und Crackz-Seiten und beschwere mich, wenn das gelöscht wird
- 
- Ich schreibe meinen Thread in alle Foren, schließlich soll jeder mitbekommen, was ich zu sagen habe
- 
- Ich habe es nicht nötig, auf die Argumentation der anderen einzugehen, schließlich habe ich immer recht
- 
- 
- 
- 
- Im Chat:
- 
- Ich gehe in den Chat und stelle als erstes die Frage: "Wer hat B&W?"
- 
- Ich bin zu faul, in die Chat-Hilfe zu schauen und nerve die anderen mit Fragen wie: "Wie geht dieser Smiley?"
- 
- Nachdem ich doch endlich in die Chat-Hilfe geschaut habe, probiere ich jeden einzelnen Smiley aus, am besten gleich mehrfach
- 
- Ich schreibe im Chat grundsätzlich alles groß, fett und invertiert, ich will ja schließlich ordentlich auffallen
- 
- Auf Hinweise der Ops, das doch bitte zu lassen, reagiere ich mit  oder 
- 
- Als ich nach dem 100. Smiley endlich rausgeschmissen werde, komme ich unverzüglich zurück und mache genauso weiter
- 
- Auf den nächsten Kick reagiere ich etwas gereizt und spamme den Chat mit irgendeinem Müll zu
- 
- Ich nerve die anderen mit Privatchats, obwohl sie es gar nicht wollen
- 
- Ich mache ständig Werbung im Chat für meinen Clan oder meine Website
- 
- Ich mache mich mit dem Einfühlungsvermögen eines Backsteins an die User ran, die sich als weiblich zu erkennen geben
- 
- Ich will auch ein @, warum hat dieses arrogante Arschloch da eins und ich nicht? ICH WILL AUCH KICKEN! _


----------



## klausbyte (30. Juli 2001)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

_- *wechlach" mönsch Wurstbrot, du schaffst es doch tatsächlich, mich um diese Uhrzeit zu schallendem Gelächter zu animieren.  *Ordenüberreich*  . Der Thread ist spitze ... wenn auch leider nur allzu war.
- 
-  _

Mein posting kommt etwa 4 Monate zu spät, ich kann es mir aber trotzdem nicht verkneifen:

kommst du um 7 uhr * aus * dem chat oder bist du  schon wieder auf dem weg * in * den chat


----------



## SchmunzelMonster (20. März 2002)

**schmunzel* -nt-*

wieder ein Klick ins Nichts.


----------



## Benutzername (20. März 2002)

*AW: Was muß ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*

Lustiger Thread 

Immer wieder interessant zu sehen, daß viele Leute nicht mit Ironie umzugehen verstehen.


----------



## Kleckerlaetzchen (20. März 2002)

*AW: Was mu?ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*



> Im Forum:
> 
> 
> Ich schreibe einen Thread und bringe ihn wochenlang immer wieder nach ganz oben, indem ich irgendeinen Schei?reinschreibe



hmmm ich hab mich mal hier eingetragen ,da ich einen klitzekleinen verdacht, habe, dass ich mt diesem schlechtauffallpunkt, durchaus angesprochen sein koennte.
naja wie auch immer wollt ich mal fragen, ob das der fall ist, denn wurstbroetchen hat aus welchen gruenden auch immer keine namen genannt, also wen hast du so gemeint??

ach dann nochwas, liegt es an meinem pc oder haben alle (viele) wenn sie quoten wollten italic geschrieben, also, quoten lernen, gilt sogar fuer lady, denn italic ist seh r unangenehm zu lesen

danke 
danke 
danke


irgendwelche fragen, gern bereit zu antworten

und wenn sich jemand beschwert dann sollte er nicht einfache einen ellenlangen thread schreiben ohne eine zielperson zu nennen, gell  brot

so das wars dann auch schon


----------



## Wurstbrot (20. März 2002)

*AW: Was mu?ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*



> > Im Forum:
> >
> >
> > Ich schreibe einen Thread und bringe ihn wochenlang immer wieder nach ganz oben, indem ich irgendeinen Schei?reinschreibe
> ...



Herrje, dieser Uralt-Thread ist auch mal wieder oben... guck mal auf das Datum. Wo warst du im April letzten Jahres? *g*
Ich wollte niemanden direkt anmachen mit diesem Thread, sondern nur mal aufschreiben, was mich so alles nervt. Größtenteils trifft das meiste immer noch zu, obwohl die B&W-Threads doch stark abgenommen haben...


----------



## Kleckerlaetzchen (20. März 2002)

*AW: Was mu?ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*



> Herrje, dieser Uralt-Thread ist auch mal wieder oben... guck mal auf das Datum. Wo warst du im April letzten Jahres? *g*
> Ich wollte niemanden direkt anmachen mit diesem Thread, sondern nur mal aufschreiben, was mich so alles nervt. Größtenteils trifft das meiste immer noch zu, obwohl die B&W-Threads doch stark abgenommen haben...



dann bi ich ja froh, dasss ich so hoeflich war, da ist es nicht so schlimm wenn man sich irrt

das wuerde dann auch die schlechte zitierrerei erklaeren, die damals noch mit italic gemacht werden musste

naja dann verbleibt mal schoen
friede freude eierkuchen

fuer mich siht die welt jetzt wieder bessser aus


----------



## Wurstbrot (20. März 2002)

*AW: Was mu?ich tun, um in der Community so richtig schlecht aufzufallen?*



> > Herrje, dieser Uralt-Thread ist auch mal wieder oben... guck mal auf das Datum. Wo warst du im April letzten Jahres? *g*
> > Ich wollte niemanden direkt anmachen mit diesem Thread, sondern nur mal aufschreiben, was mich so alles nervt. Größtenteils trifft das meiste immer noch zu, obwohl die B&W-Threads doch stark abgenommen haben...
> 
> 
> ...



Freut mich *g*


----------

